# Are the Knicks on the rise?



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

I'll admit it, I laughed at the Thomas/Q trade at first. But if the Knicks can sign some solid big men to back up Frye and Sweetney, a playoff run is very possible.

C- Frye
PF- Sweetney
SF- Q
SG- Crawford
PG- Marbury
Bench- Ariza, Houston, Penny, Thomas, JYD, Robinson, Lee. They need a solid backup C and PF, and I think they could make a run at the playoffs, assuming Frye isn't a total bust.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

In all honesty, I don't think Frye is very good. But we'll see...


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

I saw him play this year against ASU and I thought he was pretty good. He had an off shooting night and Ike Digou was pretty much having his way with him and the rest of their front line. Usually he's a good defender and an excellent shot blocker, decent rebounder, and an average scorer. That's an upgrade from anything the Knicks have at center.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Are the Knicks on the rise?

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

CiMa said:


> I'll admit it, I laughed at the Thomas/Q trade at first. But if the Knicks can sign some solid big men to back up Frye and Sweetney, a playoff run is very possible.
> 
> C- Frye
> PF- Sweetney
> ...



Yep we are. Don't forget little nate!


----------



## ItalianStallion (Jun 8, 2005)

they should trade marbury for a good PF.


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

You can pretty much take Houston and Penny off the team right now cause they are probably gonna be released. Tim Thomas is on the block and hopefully will be gone as well. Then it comes down to whether or not we want to give Kwame Brown a chance, which sounds like it may happen. Add in another decent bench player or two and we could slip into the playoffs this year...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

You forgot there is only one ball.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

For the Knicks to win:

1. Marbury will have to make his teammates better.
2. Q needs to revert back to his old style of play (posting, rebounding and less 3 point attempts)
3. Crawford needs to tone down his game. Learn to play a role similar to Rip Hamilton.
4. Sweetney needs to rebound and be consistent
5. Frye needs to toughen up, rebound like an animal, and not worry about scoring a bunch of points (basically, play similar to Ben Wallace).


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

It's a more complete team than it was a few weeks ago but it still needs alot of work. Sweetney and Frye are a solid (not spectacular) duo inside but their perimeter defense is atrocious. Marbury doesn't pressure the ball at all. Crawford is a worthless defender. Richardson is a bit small for a forward and he didn't play all that much defense anyways last year. Even if Sweetney and Frye are the second coming of Ewing and Oakley down low, they've still got issues on the perimeter. Also, almost all of their offensive firepower is located on the perimeter. Their offense will resemble Washington's except, Arenas is arguably better than Marbury, Hughes is better than Crawford, and Jamison is better than Richardson. To move forward they need to to unload at least one of their perimeter players. It's just not a very good team right now.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

I don't know if they are on rise or not, there's osmething wrong with the team. we can't go by what's on the paper. if you do that, EVERY SINGLE team in the NBA can put up a nice starting line up on paper. give me a team and i will give u a playoff potential starting 5 on ANY TEAM in the NBA. 

I think there's osmething fundementally wrong with the knicks. they have the talents on paper to make the playoffs, then again, which team doesn?


----------



## bananas (Apr 20, 2003)

ralaw said:


> For the Knicks to win:
> 
> 1. Marbury will have to make his teammates better.
> 2. Q needs to revert back to his old style of play (posting, rebounding and less 3 point attempts)
> ...


That is a wishlist that Santa himself couldn't fulfill. The Knicks will not make it past the first round as long as Isiah is calling the shots. However if they find a coach that can work all the kinks out then they'll be moving forward as of now there isnt much to go with every team in the East has improved as much as the Knicks.


----------



## Magyarn (Mar 27, 2005)

The sad thing is PF IS their weakness(OK, along with center), even though they get 5 of them every year.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

bananas said:


> That is a wishlist that Santa himself couldn't fulfill. The Knicks will not make it past the first round as long as Isiah is calling the shots. However if they find a coach that can work all the kinks out then they'll be moving forward as of now there isnt much to go with every team in the East has improved as much as the Knicks.


I never said it was possible! :biggrin:


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

ralaw said:


> For the Knicks to win:
> 
> 1. Marbury will have to make his teammates better.
> 2. Q needs to revert back to his old style of play (posting, rebounding and less 3 point attempts)
> ...



Yeah this is a wishlist that all Knicks fans including myself wishes would come true. Marbury I don't think will ever make the players around him better, he's not that type of PG. Q Rich will most likely play SF this year so he will have his chance to show his posting and rebounding skills. Crawford will continue to throw up bricks so I see no change there. Sweetney needs to get into some serious shape if he wants to be the starting PF. If we get Kwame Brown to play C and if Frye really looks good in camp, he may get the nod at PF instead of Sweetney. All in all, a lot of work needs to be done, but slipping into the playoffs is a possiblity, albeit not a definitely possibility, but there is a chance if a few more moves are made and a good coach comes in.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Knicksfan3 said:


> If we get Kwame Brown to play C ...


Huh..wasn't Kwame dismissed from the Wizards during the playoffs when they needed a big man? I wouldn't put my faith in him.


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

ralaw said:


> Huh..wasn't Kwame dismissed from the Wizards during the playoffs when they needed a big man? I wouldn't put my faith in him.


Kwame got a raw deal in Washington, he was picked by MJ to be the next great NBA player and he had a lot on his shoulders. He also went through a few coaches who didn't like him. Getting a fresh start somewhere is the best option for him, and I think he would play well. Remember he is only 23 years old, he still has time to be an impact player. Also remember this...Jermaine O'Neal took almost 6 years after he came out of high school to become a NBA star...


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Knicksfan3 said:


> Kwame got a raw deal in Washington, he was picked by MJ to be the next great NBA player and he had a lot on his shoulders. He also went through a few coaches who didn't like him. Getting a fresh start somewhere is the best option for him, and I think he would play well. Remember he is only 23 years old, he still has time to be an impact player. Also remember this...Jermaine O'Neal took almost 6 years after he came out of high school to become a NBA star...


I agree with you on him needing a fresh start and being only 23, however J.O. had a host of veteran big men to sit behind and learn from also, Kwame in NY would be enough pressure on such a fragile player.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

CiMa said:


> I'll admit it, I laughed at the Thomas/Q trade at first. But if the Knicks can sign some solid big men to back up Frye and Sweetney, a playoff run is very possible.
> 
> C- Frye
> PF- Sweetney
> ...


yah i bet they would do pretty well, but wont win the atlantic division

cuz Kidd, carter, and Jefferson got it locked already.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Sith said:


> I don't know if they are on rise or not, there's osmething wrong with the team. we can't go by what's on the paper. if you do that, EVERY SINGLE team in the NBA can put up a nice starting line up on paper. give me a team and i will give u a playoff potential starting 5 on ANY TEAM in the NBA.
> 
> I think there's osmething fundementally wrong with the knicks. they have the talents on paper to make the playoffs, then again, which team doesn?


Atlanta, Charlotte, and New Orleans.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

first off, Q isn't our SF, we are having a 3 guard rotation like IT, Joe Dumars and Vinnie Johnson.

Kurt opened up room for Sweetney to emerge. now we have undrafted FAs(dwayne jones, deji akindele, deng gai) and FA with the MLE to add another 7footer. As well as trades(lorenzen wright?)


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

If they sign a decent center and move Frye to the 4 i think they will be already in the east..


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

If they can pry Tyson Chandler or Eddy Curry away from the Bulls, they will contend for the #4 seed.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Thier roster certainly looks better, but it still may not be enough to make the playoffs. The East as a whole is getting much better with teams like Milwaukee/Cleveland/Boston on the rise and Chicago/Washington are only going to get better along with the big 3 of Miami/Detroit/Indy. And Marbury/Crawford/Q-Rich is certainly the worst defensive perimeter trio in the league.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

No, they aren't. Lee will be a better pro than Frye. 

After a draft like that, I can only imagine what types of horrible trades the Knicks will make in the next few months. I can't wait for Shimmy boy Walker to join them to create the ultimate chucker team with Starbury, Crawford & Q


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

When the Raptors picked Villy, I said... at least we didn't take Frye.

I'm not high on him at all. And I'm not high on the Knicks right now either. Even though Houston is gone, I don't see them as being on the rise. Oh and the fact that Isaiah wanted Nate at 21 just shows how much of a goof he is.


----------



## Busta (Jun 25, 2005)

Depends on how Frye turns out. He can have the upside to be a bit better than Magloire or simply exist, but I think he will contribute. I think they improved their roster, but definately aren't anything to be affraid of. Hopefully Frye can be a huge surprise for NY and atleast make them competitive. I think they need to start TT over Q, because he is a better defender.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

It can't be just me but what has Sweetney done to suggest that he deserves to ever be a starting PF in the NBA.

The Knicks should deal next year's 1st rounder(top 3) protected, Ca$h, Tim Thomas and Sweetney to New Orleans for Jamaal Magloire and PJ Brown.

PG Marbury, Nate Robinson
SG Jamal Crawford, Q
SF Ariza, Anderson
PF PJ Brown, Rose, Taylor
C Magloire, Frye


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Knicks are a mess. That is all. Who is Anderson? MemphisX. Shandon Anderson was waived a long time ago.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Is this a trick question? How could they get worse? It's not like they have an aging roster but a very young one. Still, I have to see if Frye can do it on the NBA level to make a believer out of me. Even though I liked him Arizona, I didn't think he was going to be a star player. He reminds of Jarred Jeffries.


----------



## AA (Oct 5, 2002)

The Knicks could contend for the championship next year *IF* 
they follow these steps:

Step1: 
Sign Damon Stoudamire and Antoine Walker
might be hard to get both but Isiah can do it, he always makes such great trades/moves.

Step2: 
Play Smallball with:
PG D.Stoudamire
SG S.Marbury (hey it's his natural position)
SF J.Crawford
PF Q.Richardson (he is a pretty good rebounder)
C A.Walker

Step3 (and most important one):
Phone Donald Stern, kiss his ***, beg, cry, remind him of how big a market New York is, do anything to make him approve 2 rule changes:
Rule 1: You can't shoot at the basket within the 3 point line
Rule 2: Every team gets 5 balls

Step4:
Talk to the players and convince them that although your team has 5 balls every player only gets one (not two at a time although I can virtually see A.Walker dream about the 6point shot)

And bang the New York Knicks are Championship material! (I think I am genius)

To the original question: No I dont think the Knicks are on the rise :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

This kind of is a trick question. With the talent they have on the team, they should have made the playoffs last year. So, if you consider playing up to their ability "on the rise" then the answer might be yes. 

I wouldn't be surprised if the Knick came up short of the playoffs again. That would be a shame too, because there is enough talent to make it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh and once again Marbury will be blamed for playing with some bums. Guys with low BBall IQ (Crawford and Q), no heart (Penny, Tim Thomas, Maurice Taylor) or low talent (Lee, Rose, JYD).

Why did you want to come home Steph?


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

I feel so bad for Nate Robinson.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

The Knicks will never do anything or go anywhere as long as Mebury is on the team.

Oh, and then there's the issue of that Isiah guy.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Marbury's a great player. It's too bad Isaiah can't put together a team around him. He's just putting together a bunch of random players, and trading those random players for other random players. The Knicks are going nowhere.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Marbury's a great player. It's too bad Isaiah can't put together a team around him. He's just putting together a bunch of random players, and trading those random players for other random players. The Knicks are going nowhere.


Mebury is a clueless idiot. This is a man who said during the playoff series against the Nets that he needed to play 48 minutes for his team to hav a chance to win, and that he could rest on defense. Your PG says he's going to rest on defense in the playoffs?!?!?! Wtf? He's got all the talent in the world, but needs a brain transplant. He's got no idea how to 

As a side note, if he's so great, then why do all of his teams go through the roof when he leaves? After 10 years in the league you are what you are. Mebury is a loser. When you are a PG and you write "All Alone" on your sneakers, there is a big problem, and its w/ you.


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

No. They need a new owner.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

bkbballer16 said:


> No. They need a new owner.


Zeke was on the Dan Patrick show saying if he had the first pick he would have chosen Frye over Bogut, Williams and Paul. Zeke is in denial!


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

ralaw said:


> Zeke was on the Dan Patrick show saying if he had the first pick he would have chosen Frye over Bogut, Williams and Paul. Zeke is in denial!


Well of course he's going to say that, he would look even worse than he already does if he said anything else.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

awwww yeah. things gon'be changin round these parts!! Knicks gettin some love from other teams fans. Its been awhile since that happened. Just like my sig has been saying the last few months!! we will be back!! back to the days of the garden rocking in June and the crowd with it's "deeee" "fence"" and Nate Robinson gettin into it defensively like Chris Childs used to and Frye swattin shots like camby used to and Ariza flushing it down on the fast break like Spree used to!!! awww yeahhh :djparty:


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

hard to win with marbury on the team......
get him out of there and I'll tell u ur on the rise...


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

going to be an interesting year in the league, thats for sure. it'd be good if the bricks had a resurgence, but i doubt it


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

Potentially, yes. I think IT has it half-figured out. Like most everyone, I'm not high on Channing Frye. In part because I just think it's just a bad match as much as it has to do with his abilities. But you know what, even if the roster is a mess and it's not clear where all three rookies are going to fit in, this is the first time in years the Knicks actually seem to be willing to make a committment to a guy under 25 (well, a bunch of guys) and go through the growing pains. Crawford probably got as much PT as any Knick under 25 since, umm, nobody this century, I think. Maybe out of Sweetney, Ariza, Frye, Lee, etc. maybe none of them will pan out, but this franchise has been in a 30-40 win treadmill playing guys in their 30s for four years now; anything is better than year after year of watching various combinations of overpaid, burned-out vets, prospects who never really panned out elsewhere and one-dimensional players in their prime. (Every team has at least a few of those, it just can't be your entire roster.). Zeke's dreams may go down in flames, but I give him credit for trying something different and younger. Improvement is at least possible.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

They have some individually talented players, that are fairly young and athletic, but it seems like Isiah's ultimate vision of a team is just fundamentally flawed. Their lack of defense, and players that are willing to buy into the team concept will ultimately do them in, IMO. 

I think they'll be in the 30-40 win range again.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> It can't be just me but what has Sweetney done to suggest that he deserves to ever be a starting PF in the NBA.
> 
> The Knicks should deal next year's 1st rounder(top 3) protected, Ca$h, Tim Thomas and Sweetney to New Orleans for Jamaal Magloire and PJ Brown.
> 
> ...



why in the world would NO do that trade???


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

ralaw said:


> Zeke was on the Dan Patrick show saying if he had the first pick he would have chosen Frye over Bogut, Williams and Paul. Zeke is in denial!



does he want his relatives laughing at him too???


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

frye is soft. sweetney is undersized. q is tough, but can't get his own shot.

and i like all these players. i'm a g'town alum. grew up in az and have been a uofa fan whole life. loved q this year bombing w/o conscience. that said, the knicks are gonna continue to stink. nate is a good pickup thought. lee is an athletic stiff. looks like tarzan plays like jane.


----------

